# Inputting Chinese in vt?



## zhangxiaobao (Sep 23, 2016)

Hello,

is there any way to input Chinese, maybe using an input method, in the vt(4) console?

Thanks.


----------



## sKa (Sep 23, 2016)

Here https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/using-localization.html


----------



## zhangxiaobao (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks, I have already read that.

I was asking specifically about the new vt console in kernel. I suppose if it can display Chinese but not input that, it wouldn't be very useful?


----------



## scottro (Sep 23, 2016)

You can use framebuffer on some Linux distros.  Doing a quick port search, though, indicates it isn't available for FreeBSD.  I have a page that goes through the basics on Linux, if you are interested. This was Japanese, but the principle is probably the sam.e

https://srobb.net/jpninpt.html#fcitx-fbterm

I repeat, as far as I know it's only for Linux at this point.


----------

